# Gran Turismo 5



## Planet Admin

Hi all.

According to tesco online Gran turismo 5 is going to be released on the 4th of December. But amazon just havn't got a clue.

What do you think about this?
Do you think it will be released on that date?

I have the link here:
http://www.tescoentertainment.com/games/platforms/ps3/gran-turismo-5/10042564.html
I hope this works. Havn't got into the flow of putting internet links on DW yet.

Cheers for now

Ricey.:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Released March 2010 in Japan with US and Europe to follow shortly afterwards.


----------



## Grizzle

Got excited there...Dammmmmm...


----------



## RP84

March flippen heck

does anyone know why they released it on psp so early compared to ps3


----------



## Maggi200

rickparmar said:


> March flippen heck
> 
> does anyone know why they released it on psp so early compared to ps3


Completely different game! GT5 got bad press fora few things so I understand, and for that reason they went back to the drawing board (damage etc). Check out gtplanet.net as that has news updates every so often and seems to be the most reliable source I've found.


----------



## S-X-I

rickparmar said:


> March flippen heck
> 
> does anyone know why they released it on psp so early compared to ps3


I'm going to say that the PSP game will have no way near the substance of the full PS3 version.


----------



## Tom42

cant wait for gt5 !!! been waiting years for this to come out


----------



## Planet Admin

rickparmar said:


> March flippen heck


Why do you think it says December on tesco. I have researched it and everywhere on the web says march.:thumb:


----------



## kryten14

It better be worth the wait


----------



## G1lly

I keep hearing march too. But i was in one of the Game stores in steevenage and the guy in there said 9th December (acording to computer) and that I could pre order it if I wanted. However he said he was suprised as there would usualy be a big add campaign on the go for it by now if this was the correct.

G


----------



## K600RYS

PS3 is poor compared to xbox, Never going to be as good as Forza.. and the time they took.. terrible.


----------



## Planet Admin

I popped into argos today.
Mainly to get the new christmas catalouge.
Argos are also saying that GT5 is going to be released on the 4th of December
Confuses me.
What about you?:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

Ricey7 said:


> I popped into argos today.
> Mainly to get the new christmas catalouge.
> Argos are also saying that GT5 is going to be released on the 4th of December
> Confuses me.
> What about you?:thumb:


The catalogue is printed 6 months ahead and it was announced at the TGS in September it was gonna be released March 2010 in Japan.

Everywhere else is awaiting confirmation before updating I guess.


----------



## col85

yeah its been put back, again! from dec to march

ive considered getting an xbox just for Forza in the meantime


----------



## Maggi200

col85 said:


> yeah its been put back, again! from dec to march
> 
> ive considered getting an xbox just for Forza in the meantime


I was looking but remembered my little brother has an arcade, don't you need a harddrive to play forza 3 and get all the cars?


----------



## Planet Admin

It looks brilliant. Just seen the trailer for the first time.
Looks great.:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

maggi112 said:


> I was looking but remembered my little brother has an arcade, don't you need a harddrive to play forza 3 and get all the cars?


To get all of the cars you need a 360 with a HDD and the Collector's Edition of the game. The Arcade is fairly pointless anyway, if you want to use the console properly you'll need a hard drive instead of the memory units.


----------



## lpoolck

Ricey7 said:


> It looks brilliant. Just seen the trailer for the first time.
> Looks great.:thumb:


Trailer for GT5 or Forza 3?


----------



## Edward101

aaah had every Gran Turismo, whats the bet it will get put back from March to a later date  lol really tempting to get a 360 and forza 3...


----------



## Planet Admin

lpoolck said:


> Trailer for GT5 or Forza 3?


I tried mate.
But i put the link on and every time i put the link on, i click on it and it says link appears to be broken:thumb:

Just understood your question. 
Gran Turismo 5


----------



## lpoolck

Ricey7 said:


> I tried mate.
> But i put the link on and every time i put the link on, i click on it and it says link appears to be broken:thumb:
> 
> Just understood your question.
> Gran Turismo 5


 yep you got their in the end! Where did you see the trailer for it mate, I assume from the link it was on the internet? Can you not copy and paste it into the text box if the hyperlink tool does not work?


----------



## Maggi200

Lloyd71 said:


> To get all of the cars you need a 360 with a HDD and the Collector's Edition of the game. The Arcade is fairly pointless anyway, if you want to use the console properly you'll need a hard drive instead of the memory units.


Not my 360, got my ps3. But to be fair I can't remember the last time I played a game other than crysis on my pc. It did look good, but just for the normal edition there are 400 cars right? Just some are installed to the hdd? Had a look at the forza website and it doesn't mention it


----------



## Planet Admin

lpoolck said:


> yep you got their in the end! Where did you see the trailer for it mate, I assume from the link it was on the internet? Can you not copy and paste it into the text box if the hyperlink tool does not work?


Yea i can copy and paste it alrite mate. i think its what i'm copying and pasting is wrong. Is it the website on the top adress bar? I saw it in you Tube.
Just type in Gran Turismo 5 Trailer. Should come up.
There is also gameplay vids of it too. People playing the actual game this early. A month before it is released.:thumb:


----------



## lpoolck

no real definite release date given here by one of the creators, however he states they are on course, and Europe market just has to decide when to release it.

Sounds like not only you will be able to custom the car visually, but will also physically which appeals to me greatly:thumb:


----------



## Raddyc

This is going to need to be nothing short of absolutely epic or else it will be one of the, if not the biggest over-hyped games ever. Im a GT fan, always have been and I know its lost its way with GT4 etc... But with GT5 taking this long, its going to need to offer everything to everyone and be staggering to play. I cant help but worry about how good this is going to be, I genuinely hope I become 11 years old again with excitement when I discover all the little things to do lol


----------



## pooma

Is GT5 going to be anywhere near as good as Forza, just been looking through the Show your Forza cars thread and it looks to be a cracking game. I'm loving the idea of being able to chop engines in from other cars ie. someone has just posted a pic of a s15 with an R34 lump in it. Can't see this feature being on GT5 and TBH I wouldn't be surprised if this turns out to be a big disappointment after the lengthy wait and hype around the game.


----------



## Planet Admin

Look at this gameplay wow.
Graphics are superb They actually do damage now. I apoligize once again if the link does not work.





:thumb:


----------



## lpoolck

^^^ I like how when he braked heavy the front end went hard into the ground.


----------



## Planet Admin

lpoolck said:


> ^^^ I like how when he braked heavy the front end went hard into the ground.


What do you think mate.

Sorry everyone. Argos have said that they've put it back to March 2010.
Another Year.


----------



## adamf

There is the odd muttering that it will be even put back until 4th Q 2010 in Europe.

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=226046

http://www.gtplanet.net/gran-turismo-5s-weather-conditions-still-in-limbo/

oh dear oh dear!


----------



## buckas

Ricey7 said:


> Look at this gameplay wow.
> Graphics are superb They actually do damage now. I apoligize once again if the link does not work.
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoyJqqg9i58
> 
> :thumb:


where's the damage?


----------



## lpoolck

Ricey7 said:


> What do you think mate.
> 
> Sorry everyone. Argos have said that they've put it back to March 2010.
> Another Year.


Yeah looks good, I just hope the customising is as good as forza 3, and that you can "buy" (not cash but credits) decals from other users through PNetwork


----------



## davedung

Yeah looking forward to this one :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin

buckas said:


> where's the damage?


He only scuffs the wall a few times. I expect if he did a major crash. Then you will see bumpers and glass flying everywhere.:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

lpoolck said:


> Yeah looks good, I just hope the customising is as good as forza 3, and that you can "buy" (not cash but credits) decals from other users through PNetwork


This is one of the reasons it's been pushed back supposedly :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

Gran Turismo will always be amazing to me. I played it day after day, month after month when i was younger.... non stop.

I love the cars, tracks, music, the game format, etc, etc.

Am sure this will be just as good as Forza IMO and i can't wait!


----------



## lpoolck

maggi112 said:


> This is one of the reasons it's been pushed back supposedly :thumb:


Well rather they delay it a few months to make sure this area of the game as good


----------



## lpoolck

MatrixGuy said:


> Gran Turismo will always be amazing to me. I played it day after day, month after month when i was younger.... non stop.
> 
> I love the cars, tracks, music, the game format, etc, etc.
> 
> Am sure this will be just as good as Forza IMO and i can't wait!


Looking at your avatar you will be please to hear that I have heard that they are putting the top gear test track in the new GT


----------



## Planet Admin

I think it's only coming out on ps3.

One game th Xbox doesn't have


----------



## Maggi200

Sony invested a lot into polyphony digital so will always be a playstation only title! :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin

maggi112 said:


> Sony invested a lot into polyphony digital so will always be a playstation only title! :thumb:


That's all right then. Did Sony like pay a lump sum. So when there contract runs out they'll have to re new it and that sort of thing.:thumb:


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes

should i buckle and waste at least 5 years wait for GT5 and get an Xbox and Forza or should i keep waiting


----------



## Maggi200

Ricey7 said:


> That's all right then. Did Sony like pay a lump sum. So when there contract runs out they'll have to re new it and that sort of thing.:thumb:


Not really sure, it's a Japanese company and they work very closely. Not really sure if there is an ownership part to that, cos Mr Y controls what goes into the game as I understand it. It's his baby and what he says goes. But he also said that sony decides when it is realesed to europe and the US.

On a positive note, he said GT6 won't take half as long as it's more of an evilution of 5. But lets wait for 5 first ey


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm getting another 360 for Forza 3, I'm sick of waiting


----------



## pooma

maggi112 said:


> Not really sure, it's a Japanese company and they work very closely. Not really sure if there is an ownership part to that, cos Mr Y controls what goes into the game as I understand it. It's his baby and what he says goes. But he also said that sony decides when it is realesed to europe and the US.
> 
> On a positive note, he said GT6 won't take half as long as it's more of an evilution of 5. But lets wait for 5 first ey


At this rate 6 will be out before 5.

I'm still 2 minds whether to dive into the xbox for Forza.


----------



## Planet Admin

When did People announce GT5?:thumb:


----------



## giarc

Just to keep you guys going...watch it in HQ obviously, by clicking on it and going to YT


----------



## Planet Admin

What a car.
C'mon guys stick with the PS3 and GT5. They can't let you wait forever.:thumb:


----------



## lpoolck

Any further updates/pressure on the to release this before xmas?


----------



## Maggi200

Won't be happening. Sony announced March for Japan and news for us to follow.


----------



## nickvw

I've been waiting for gt5 too but am getting fed up now so think i'm going to buy an x-box and get forza 3 to fill the gap! Still going to buy gt5 when it comes out though!!


----------



## Planet Admin

lpoolck said:


> Any further updates/pressure on the to release this before xmas?


Tesco now saying after Xmas but before March i think. I had a look on tesco's online store last night.:thumb:


----------



## lpoolck

Well hopefully be start of next year! Hopefully COD can fill the hole until then!


----------



## Maggi200

Well it won't be before March. They've officially announced it for March in Japan, which it will come out first at least


----------



## lpoolck

In new argos xmas catalogue it has the release date as 4th Dec!


----------



## DubbedUP

lpoolck said:


> In new argos xmas catalogue it has the release date as 4th Dec!


The Argos catalogues go to print around the end of July, so it's fair to think that it will not be accurate.


----------



## lpoolck

Discount Tech said:


> The Argos catalogues go to print around the end of July, so it's fair to think that it will not be accurate.


What even the "xmas" one? I don't mean the autumn/winter catalogue


----------



## S-X-I

As said before the game is set for release in Japan in March 2010.

Therefore Europe and the USA will get it after that date.


----------



## jamest

lpoolck said:


> What even the "xmas" one? I don't mean the autumn/winter catalogue


Takes a lot of planning to get a catalogue of that magnitude ready for print so has to be done very early.


----------



## lpoolck

jamest said:


> Takes a lot of planning to get a catalogue of that magnitude ready for print so has to be done very early.


Well wishful thinking, roll on March! :thumb:


----------



## GS300

lpoolck said:


> In new argos xmas catalogue it has the release date as 4th Dec!


I saw this too and got excited but disappointment was only a few pages (p185) away 'Sorry not available until 2010'

tempted by forza till it comes out


----------



## lpoolck

GS300 said:


> I saw this too and got excited but disappointment was only a few pages (p185) away 'Sorry not available until 2010'
> 
> tempted by forza till it comes out


:lol: I must have got up to p184, why didn't they just put the real date on the same page?! Doesn't make it easy for flippant people like me!

I am tempted, but I don't like the xbox, don't think the graphics are anywhere near as good as PS3, plus don't wanna spend £200 on forza for 3-4 months when I get GT...hopefully....subject to more delays!!


----------



## GS300

GT Academy 2010 Launches December 17th With Downloadable Time Trial

They haven't said on which its based on GT5p or GT5 waiting to be released

http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2009...s-december-17th-with-downloadable-time-trial/


----------



## Maggi200

All new physics engine based on GT5 with a new car and track  playable demo at last!


----------



## Lloyd71

The car models are looking better than ever (apart from the tyres which haven't been modelled properly for that car yet, it appears.)

Good news on the demo front too!


----------



## Brazo

I think this demo will either make or break GT5, looking forward I am!


----------



## S-X-I

A few HD videos from the new demo.


----------



## mr kuryakin

looks good i think it will sell loads even if the reviews are bad too many people have waited ages for this so no matter what its gonna be big.


----------



## Aero

Anyone else download the demo? what do you think?

I like it, took me a while to get use to the handling seem more tail happy to me. On the standard 370Z I've done 1:53.493, not great but before then I was in the 1:59's  My fastest lap in the tuned car is 1:40.526


----------



## NickP

We have just been briefed to quote/produce part of the packaging for the press release pack, which at the moment could be one of 2 designs....


----------



## RyanJon

where/how do i download the demo and how much does it cost?

Cheers

RyanJon


----------



## Aero

RyanJon said:


> where/how do i download the demo and how much does it cost?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RyanJon


Free download from the PlayStation store


----------



## Mini 360

1 Gran Turismo game or 3 Full Forza games in the same time period? Know which I would choose! If the graphics werent good nobody would buy it lets face it. Used to like it LOADS but then Forza came along and well....its got more features and is better for having them. :thumb: *waits to get flamed*


----------



## GS300

Aero said:


> Anyone else download the demo? what do you think?
> 
> I like it, took me a while to get use to the handling seem more tail happy to me. On the standard 370Z I've done 1:53.493, not great but before then I was in the 1:59's  My fastest lap in the tuned car is 1:40.526


Ya both are tail happy but you can get some nice drifts going , its nose heavy too I notice the nose washing wide if your pushing on in a corner.

I didn't spend much time with the standard car didn't like it much, the tuned car is very good my fastest time was 1:45:xxx with a controller must reassemble my diy G25 chair


----------



## Planet Admin

I havnt got a ps3 yet. So im not an expert on them. Can you download these demo's for free. I'm getting one for christmas. I know i'm getting one amd i brought gran turismo 5 prolouge. Is it any good?:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

GT prologue is good IMHO, I enjoyed it as a standalone game. The demo is also good, the interior is very detailed on both cars. I'm still getting to grips with it though. I had TC on 1 at first and kept spinning lol 

I can't put borderlands down though, I would definately advise getting that!


----------



## NickP




----------



## Planet Admin

maggi112 said:


> GT prologue is good IMHO, I enjoyed it as a standalone game. The demo is also good, the interior is very detailed on both cars. I'm still getting to grips with it though. I had TC on 1 at first and kept spinning lol
> 
> I can't put borderlands down though, I would definately advise getting that!


Thanks Maggi112. Very kind. The demo is free isn't it?:thumb:


----------



## jamest

It's rather sad when people are asking whether they have to pay for a demo after Sony released Prologue. 

Yes the demo is free (I think, if it isn't you are all getting shafted).


----------



## Maggi200

It is free. I can't get the tuned car below 1.40, most laps are 1.41 but I've seen some people have been doing 1.36's! :doublesho my brother has just got GT on the PSP so I've been unlocking cars on that ready for the actual GT5 release


----------



## byrnes

maggi112 said:


> I can't put borderlands down though, I would definately advise getting that!


Borderlands is great!


----------



## Maggi200

byrnes said:


> Borderlands is great!


Bit wierd though, I really didn't get into it at first, I found it a little tough, but then I found a gun I like (out of the half a million or so) and started to level up.

"CHECK ME OUT! I'M DANCING! I'M DANCING!" :lol:


----------



## jamest

I got a revolver really early on that did 6x110 damage. Made the game incredibly easy.


----------



## Maggi200

I find the cars really hard to control left to right


----------



## jamest

I have it on PC and it is a pain to drive. Forwards and backwards are normal but you have to use the mouse to steer.


----------



## Aero

My tuned car lap time is now 1:39.538. I've not been able to improve on the standard car 1:53.493, the TC kicks in too much for my liking.

Edit: Slightly better tuned car lap now of 1:39.133.


----------



## pooma

Well I've just downloaded this and have to say I am pretty underwhelmed. The graphics are great which is what you'd expect but the driving is pretty kak, it will have to be better than this when the finished product comes along or they won't be getting any of my hard earned


----------



## Lloyd71

New stuff confirmed including full exterior damage on all cars, interior damage on 170 of them, day and night on all tracks and a weather system!

http://www.gtplanet.net/night-racing-weather-indy-cars-irl-confirmed-for-gt5/

EPIC


----------



## mouthyman

looks like it may live up to the hype, lets hope it isnt delayed any further

it does sound fantastic, with 1000 cars all in full HD, and im really liking the idea of head tracking with the use of a camera so you can look around the car and out of the windows


----------



## Stew

I've not been looking at anything to do with GT5 for a ages. I just know if I look I'll be disappointed when it comes out as there has been far too long a wait and there will be too much hype.

We'll see.....


----------



## Tyrefryer

Was also really disappointed with the demo 

I hope they improve the final game.


----------



## Mini 360

Oh are you still waiting for the game? Think Forza will have Forza 4 out before GT5 is out!


----------



## Maggi200

Games features were annpunced yesterday. Check gtplanet out. It looks amazong. Over 1000 cars, all with damage, all with interiors, night and day, weather xycles, massive online races. Should be worth it


----------



## Lloyd71

maggi112 said:


> Games features were annpunced yesterday. Check gtplanet out. It looks amazong. Over 1000 cars, all with damage, all with interiors, night and day, weather xycles, massive online races. Should be worth it


Check the last page, about 4 posts back....


----------



## mouthyman

just played the demo and i wasnt impressed, i dont even think its as good as prologue, or maybe its because I have been playing Forza, but it didnt seem anywhere near as good, even the interior graphics seemed a disapointment


----------



## Lloyd71

It's not a real demo though, it's just designed purely for GT Academy to find the quickest racers.


----------



## spikeyl17

Just been announced that it has been delayed yet again.I think im going to buy a 360 and forza 3.

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/technology/article6985939.ece


----------



## brucie

Arthur Fark-Sake.. this better not be another Duke Nukem Forever, eventually they gave up after 10 or so years developing the game..


----------



## GS300

According to the new Argos catalogue its out in May:tumbleweed:


----------



## silverback

Lloyd71 said:


> It's not a real demo though, it's just designed purely for GT Academy to find the quickest racers.


so prologue wasnt a demo,this isnt a demo and we are still yet to hear anything rock solid about a release date.dear lord :lol:when will we see a demo ? never mind the game ?????


----------

